# What's the best Roger Moore movie you saw?



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is a tribute to that classy actor. Personal favourite: For Your Eyes Only. Haven't seen his non-Bond films.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Non-Bond, probably _Gold_ or _Wild Geese_.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> Non-Bond, probably _Gold_ or _Wild Geese_.


I'll have to add those to my to-watch list


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

For some odd reason, of his Bond films, Live and Let Die is my favorite.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

dillonp2020 said:


> For some odd reason, of his Bond films, Live and Let Die is my favorite.


Well, it was his first as Bond


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I think the intro by Paul Mccartney and Wings is what I truly remember. It was even more special when I saw Paul in concert.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Remember seen The Last Time I Saw Paris on the MGM channel a few times, must be good when it sticks in ones mind


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I know I'm late to post here, but I've just joined the forum a couple of days ago and just found this thread.

I don't think "ffolkes" was one of Sir Roger Moore's best movies, but it is my favorite. If you have never seen it, Moore plays an ex-SAS officer now in private practice. He is cold, unemotional, extremely intelligent, and has no tolerance for pomp. The final scene of the movie is wonderful. I was going to post a video of it, but I wouldn't want to spoil its emotional impact if you decide to watch it.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

After Roger Moore did his Bond films and made a fortune, he did an amazing love story called _Bed and Breakfast_ with the wonderful Colleen Dewhurst and Talia Shire (from the Rocky films). It's rather hard to find but it's my favorite film of his and I've been a huge fan ever since his _Saint_ days on TV.

This understated but emotionally and psychologically complex film also has a wonderful score by David Shire. Everyone goes through a transformation of their life because of his unexpected appearance on a Maine seashore after an accident, and he's also running away from his own little secret. If you like stories with depth and humanity that aren't intended to be superficial Hollywood blockbusters, put _Bed and Breakfast_ (1992) on your watch list. It's probably easier to find in Europe on DVD than in the US. --_Cheers, Lark_


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Moonraker I have seen it countless of times.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I recall that I enjoyed ffolkes more than his 007 films. Released in UK as North Sea Hijack.


----------



## Tony M (Jan 5, 2015)

The Man who Haunted Himself


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

Tony M said:


> _The Man who Haunted Himself_


The first thing that sprang to my mind too as it was a genuine Roger Moore movie and not a 'James Bond'.

And the second was _Live and Let Die.

_I don't suppose you recall what it was on release with can you? I know I saw it at the flicks supporting the main feature - though perhaps not in 1970.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Crossplot, Wild Geese, The Sea Wolves and The Man Who Haunted Himself. Always watchable, always entertaining. First saw him as a youngster when Ivanhoe was on t.v. Excellent stuff.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

The Spy Who Loved Me is the best movie of his that I've seen.


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

He nade some lousy movies although he was fun as James Bond n the beginning.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I seem to remember that this wasn't bad:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_Who_Haunted_Himself

But my favourite Roger Moore film (and somewhat of a guilty pleasure) is this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Sea_Hijack

It contains one of my favourite lines from any film (spoken by RM's character): "I like cats and I don't like anyone who doesn't!"


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Joe B said:


> I know I'm late to post here, but I've just joined the forum a couple of days ago and just found this thread.
> 
> I don't think "ffolkes" was one of Sir Roger Moore's best movies, but it is my favorite. If you have never seen it, Moore plays an ex-SAS officer now in private practice. He is cold, unemotional, extremely intelligent, and has no tolerance for pomp. The final scene of the movie is wonderful. I was going to post a video of it, but I wouldn't want to spoil its emotional impact if you decide to watch it.





Dr Johnson said:


> I seem to remember that this wasn't bad:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_Who_Haunted_Himself
> 
> ...


I do believe we are talking about the same movie. Obviously released with different titles. My favorite Sir Roger Moore film.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Joe B said:


> I do believe we are talking about the same movie. Obviously released with different titles. My favorite Sir Roger Moore film.


Yes, it was released with a different title according to location.

In any case, James Mason gets told re cats.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Never heard of _Bed and Breakfast_, but it seems like the kind of film I would watch.

I quite like _Crossplot_ (mentioned by Barbebleu) and of course _The Man Who Haunted Himself_ which is probably his finest non-Bond film outing.

I saw _Escape to Athena_ on BBC Two a few months ago. Excellent motorbike chase sequence, bit of a lightweight plot, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Here is the marvellous moment in North Sea Hijack/ffolkes where Roger Moore says he likes cats:






For those who are interested in this sort of trivia, the chap who plays ffolkes' right hand man, Harris, is Timothy Bentinck who also plays David Archer in _The Archers._


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The Saint thingy.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I suppose it could be argued that _The Saint_ was Bond without the gadgets or supervillains. Certainly Moore's portrayal of 007 was no different in character to his Simon Templar.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> I suppose it could be argued that _The Saint_ was Bond without the gadgets or supervillains. Certainly Moore's portrayal of 007 was no different in character to his Simon Templar.


I don't really think he was a great actor, but played himself very stylishly.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree - overall he is still my favourite Bond, despite his limitations.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm only familiar with his Bond movies and consider him a poor substitute for Connery.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Since most of us saw *Sean Connery* first as James Bond, he's in our subconscious as the character. I liked *Timothy Dalton*, though his films were not the best written, and he was very effective as 007, he was tall, broad shouldered, dark and handsome.

I thought they changed Bond when *Roger Moore* took on the role to capitalize on his sense of humor, and made him less brutal. *Pierce Brosnan* I thought too slight for the role after all of the beefy tall Bonds, though he played up the suave aspects of it and did the action scenes very well (an essential quality for this role). *George Lazenby* gets a bad rap, but for having played him only once.

I love *Daniel Craig* as Bond, even though he's not tall, or dark. He's got the acting chops to be super believable as the killer 007, even before he gets his double-0. The first 20 minutes of *Casino Royale* sells him as Bond to me.


----------



## Mark Dee (Feb 16, 2021)

The Man Who Haunted Himself was, in Roger's own words, one of his best performances. He blamed the marketing campaign for the film's failure. I've watched in at least half a dozen times since the early 90's when BBC1 used to show it as a late night staple.
When I bought the restored DVD version a couple of years ago, it was still an impressive watch.


----------

